# March order done and coming in on the 28th for Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, here is my march order items and prices based on average death rate and shipping. The prices may change and I will be doing up some specials just for the people on the site asap.


Tetra - Rummy Nose (M) 3 for $5
Goldfish - Fan Oranda Telescope Mix (S/M) $11.88 (coming in very big)
Tetra - Black Neon (M) 5 for $5
Tetra - Serpae (L) 4 for $5
Badis - Badis (L) $4.99
Goby - Dragon Banded (M) $11.88
. . Shrimp-Blueberry (0.75") (.) $6.99 (blue Morph)
. . Shrimp-Poso Blue (0.75") (.) $9.99 (tank raised and hardy)
Cich - Cacatuoides (M) $6.99
Lobster - Electric Blue (M) $11.99
Shrimp - Matano Blue Dot (M) $14.99 (lost a ton on the last order so had to up the price a bit)
Shrimp - Red Crystal (M) $4.99
Danio - Celestial (Galaxy) (M) $4.99 or 2 for $8
Betta M - Delta Super (L) $9.99
Killi - Red Panchax (L) $5.88
Puffer - Green Spotted (XL) $12.88
Shark - Algae Eating (S) $2.44 or 2 for $4
Mudskip - Vietnamese (L) $9.99


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

What is red panchax? Do you know the latin name?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Chris Sinclair said:


> What is red panchax? Do you know the latin name?


Aplocheilus panchax

If that helps


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, thanks. Now I know which fish it is.

There are over 1000 species of killifish. Using common names is confusing to me.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Chris Sinclair said:


> Yes, thanks. Now I know which fish it is.
> 
> There are over 1000 species of killifish. Using common names is confusing to me.


Sorry about that. I can now get the latin name for everything I bring in.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the Matano Blue Dot the same as Sulawesi cardinal (Caridina dennerli) shrimps?

thanks
dp


----------

